# Self Bow part 2



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Starting to shape up. Got it roughed in now going to a rasp and a scraper to fine tune it before I tiller it. I was thinking today, that hurts LOL going to make it a recurve by heating up the limbs and bending it. Going through my materials today and I may have enough to sinew back it and make a bow string out of sinew. Could not find a good piece of spruce so I got some fir for the arrows. Now where did I put those turkey feathers.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Looking Great..you have a lot more patients than I do and don't worry about the feathers it will be time to shoot another here pdq..Waker


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Sounds like you got it under control........

It does make you feel good to make something with your own two hands. Keep us posted.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Cool, I have always wanted to try it. Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

When you take an animal with your skills given to you by history and not the store or catalog, its a high like none other. I love making guns, bows, arrows, and tools from scratch. My late brother in law, Greg Rudd, 7 time state champion traditional and 3 time La state champ, taught me how. If you ever went to Chester or LSBA in Huntsville in the 90s you saw us. We sold raw staves of yew and osage orange. He was CRAZY HORSE archery. I will take a turkey this year with this bow and one with a matchlock using gravel no lead. Now where are my goose and turkey feathers, still looking. Next year I will bring back the atl atl and hunt naked.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Next year I will bring back the atl atl and hunt naked.


Ok, that's a little too much information.......


----------

